# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  I dreamt that I killed my own children

## abeloneto

Last night I dreamt that I killed my own children.
It was actually in order to liberate their souls from their wounded body  somebody had hurt my eldest boy seriously and if I didnt do anything his soul would be lost.
What does that entire means?
I love my children so much  They are my whole life.
It seemed so real I had to verify that it was only a dream when I woke up.

_________________________________________
golfsko udsalg, tagrender priser, hulmursisolering pris

----------


## Puffin

Maybe your children, in the dream, were meant to be a metaphor of you. If you're having personal issues, maybe your subconscious was trying to send the message that it wants you to end the problems somehow. Or, did you have a fight with your kids? Are they having a hard time at school/home? In that case, your dream may be telling you to help solve whatever's troubling them.

I've had horrible dreams like the one you described too, in fact I dreamed that my father died in a fire. I too had to make sure it wasn't real when I woke up.

----------


## daeryk

Your children in the dream represent aspects of your personality that you want to see succeed.  They are thoughts,waking life developments that are things you want to see flourish in your life.  If you kill them in order to save their souls then it represents you giving up these new ideas, life developments, or new ways of thinking.  You are putting them on the backburner, or sacrificing them for the time being.

----------

